# Refractometers



## PhilS (19/10/05)

Reading the earlier posts on refractometers I am converted B) 
I am in the market for one & looks like I'll buy one from this dealer on ebay 

http://stores.ebay.com.au/National-Industr...storeviewQQtZkm

The one I'm interested in is 0-32% brix with ATC.
Should I get one measuring higher than 32%? I also want it lit by artificial light, but I guess that is an overkill :lol: 

Any thoughts from the masses?


----------



## Wortgames (19/10/05)

You'll wonder how you ever took readings on brewday without it!

Here's another page with some info:
http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/DataShe...rac_Compare.htm

I think they are probably all much of a muchness around that price but they all seem slightly different, so hunt around to find the deal and the model you like.

I found a 2nd hand Japanese one on ebay for the same price as a new Chinese one - probably makes no difference but I'm happy with it.


----------



## GMK (19/10/05)

You are in luck...

I did a small bulk buy of refractometers from Instruments depot a while ago.

I have just paid for another small bulk buy of 10 - for the BBC members - i will have one spare.
You can have it for 65.00 - unless they add GST/Duty plus 10.00 express freight.
It is the same as that one - 0-32 Brix with the blue field in the case etc. but has ATC...

God GMKenterprises is GOOD :super:


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/10/05)

I can't say you'd definitely need one. However once you have one you'll always wonder how you survived without it. :beerbang: Very convenient brew tool.  

Warren -


----------



## redbeard (20/10/05)

i recently bought one for $67 inc postage from a sydney ebayer called refractometerimports. delivered in 2 days. Model RHB-32bpATC, Brix 0-32%.
not related, just happy customer.

cheers


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/10/05)

I got one not long ago, and is it much easier to use than those bloody hydrometers!


----------



## PhilS (20/10/05)

Thanks for the fast replies everyone, you have made my mind up for me!

GMK, yep I'd like that one if you dont mind? I want to get some more brew related gear off you as well


----------



## GMK (20/10/05)

PhilS said:


> Thanks for the fast replies everyone, you have made my mind up for me!
> 
> GMK, yep I'd like that one if you dont mind? I want to get some more brew related gear off you as well
> [post="84067"][/post]​




Fantastic - just pm or e-mail me...


----------



## Plastic Man (20/10/05)

This one looks good as well.


----------



## big d (20/10/05)

go for it phil.i havent touched my hydrometer since buying a refractometer on another ahb bulk buy.so easy and quick to use.wouldnt brew without it these days.

cheers
big d


----------



## bindi (20/10/05)

I bought one on ebay for $72.0 with postage from the same mob Plastic Man has linked above, I did not know about the Sydney ebayer. :huh: Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## TidalPete (20/10/05)

GMK said:


> You are in luck...
> 
> I did a small bulk buy of refractometers from Instruments depot a while ago.
> 
> ...



Alas, too late again GMK.  if you find another one please let me know.

:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/10/05)

Got mine super cheap... FREE.

Mate of mine was a Coca-Cola technician, he left the industry several years ago and still had his refractometer lying around. Only cost me a session or two with my beer. :chug: 

Warren -


----------



## PhilS (20/10/05)

Email sent thanks Ken.

Warren, your mate would have been "handy" to know in the business


----------



## shmick (20/10/05)

Thinking of getting one for SWMBO for Xmas  
Better earn the brownie points first though :chug:


----------



## GMK (25/10/05)

Refractometers are in today...

Aaron, Anthony Mac and Phill - pm me...

Aaron and Anthony Mac - i can drop yours at either Wee Stu's sat or Crispy's Sunday. 
So far no nasty GST/Duty surprises so cost is 65.00 ea.
Let em know.
Tidal Pete - there might be another spare - u have 1st Option.

I can do another order of 10 - is the best value for money - but the cost with the dollar falling etc will be closer to 70.00 ea.
So - if u guys get together for an order of 10 - i will do another one.

GMKenterprises


----------



## Ross (25/10/05)

Well, I just bought 2 of these & worked out at AUD 50 each delivered to my door.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-0-32-ATC-Brix-R...oQQcmdZViewItem

Has yours some other featues kenny? - Very pleased with mine...


----------



## Aaron (25/10/05)

Thanks mate. I look forward to getting my hands on it.


----------



## PhilS (25/10/05)

PM sent 

Thanks Ken


----------



## GMK (25/10/05)

Ross said:


> Well, I just bought 2 of these & worked out at AUD 50 each delivered to my door.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-0-32-ATC-Brix-R...oQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...




If you got yours for 50.00 AUSD - fantastic.

But the ebay says 31.00 US plus 8.00 US surface mail or 14.00us for air ...

so taht is 39-45.00us = 53.00 to 63.00 Aus.

so well done - u can organise a bulk buy for the next 10. :super:


----------



## Ross (25/10/05)

GMK said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just bought 2 of these & worked out at AUD 50 each delivered to my door.
> ...



Kenny, simple maths for 2 units. USD 62 + USED 14 For quick air freight = USD 76

IE USD 38 each. Ex rate today = 0.75 = AUD 50.66c.

i wasn't questioning the price, as I assumed you had got a more expensive model.
If not, indicating AUD 70 seems a tad expensive for a bulk buy?


----------



## mudsta (25/10/05)

I bought one on ebay brand new about six months ago for approx $50AUS including postage from the US. The scale goes to 30 brix and it has auto temp control (not really needed) Works like a gem!!!

Probably bulk buy is the go.... a dollar saved is a dollar brewed with.

Mudsta :beerbang:


----------



## Ross (25/10/05)

i assumed bulk buys were for the common good of the buyers, ie at cost. with maybe the organiser getting the bonus of any freebies etc thrown in?

If something is a comercial deal, should it not be done through the trading post & just offered at a price? I certainly have no problem with anyone making a margin, that's business.

Not knocking anyone here, but when I have handled bulk buys, it's been done at cost & just assumed that was the whole idea?

I'm happy to stand corrected ?  ...

cheers Ross


----------



## mudsta (25/10/05)

i think if your going to the trouble of organizing purchase and sales, then a small mark up is fine. Thats business. Also good if you can still offer a cheap deal, keeps people happy and coming back.

If your doing it for no profit then you are a dying breed sir. Good deeds are almost extinct these days. i take my hat off to you!!! :beerbang:


----------



## ausdb (25/10/05)

Ross said:


> i assumed bulk buys were for the common good of the buyers, ie at cost. with maybe the organiser getting the bonus of any freebies etc thrown in?
> 
> If something is a comercial deal, should it not be done through the trading post & just offered at a price? I certainly have no problem with anyone making a margin, that's business.
> 
> ...



Ok Ross I'll fess up, I think on the bulk buy of culture tubes that I did there was one extra out of the 1500. I am pretty sure no one got short changed so I kept it for myself as a freeby  , the only thing I didnt pay that others did was postage.

So in a nutshell I agree with you as thats the spirit of a bulk buy

Ausdb


----------



## Ross (25/10/05)

mudsta said:


> i think if your going to the trouble of organizing purchase and sales, then a small mark up is fine. Thats business. Also good if you can still offer a cheap deal, keeps people happy and coming back.
> 
> If your doing it for no profit then you are a dying breed sir. Good deeds are almost extinct these days. i take my hat off to you!!! :beerbang:
> [post="85569"][/post]​



As i said - I don't begrudge anyone a margin - but when something is offered up as a bulk buy, it is inferred (IMO) that you are getting a better deal than going alone. To pay 50% more for the item delivered to my door as part of a bulk buy, just seems a little off - well to me anyway.

This is not an attack on GMK, who i consider a good friend. I have done many deals with him & hope to do many more.... :beer:


----------



## GMK (25/10/05)

I agree Ross - and taht is the spirit taht it was conducted in.

the price quoted was 43.00 US plus 18.00US for air Freight = 61.00US.
So i got it down with a bulk buy of 10 - discount on the items and Air Freight was 70.00 USD with insurance.
I did not get a good exchange rate with paypal - they dropped it by 2+ cents - probably their fees.
so - my start of price was higher tahn yours - so i missed the cheaper supplier - 

Dam. 
I went with the same guys i did the last bulk buy of refractometers thru as i know they deliver and they were the cheapest last time.

I know you are not having a go - but it is listed here on the good faith so taht there will not be any questions.

Hope this helps...

Edit: Just added the Air Freight.


----------



## PhilS (26/10/05)

Ken, can you please reply to my PM. I would like to pay you before SWMBO sees my extra funds & spends the money herself


----------



## SteveSA (26/10/05)

Having used both types, I can tell you the scale on the one that Ken purchased is much easier to read than the one Ross purchased. To my eyes anyway. Maybe this explains the higher US$ price.

Steve


----------



## Guest Lurker (26/10/05)

SteveSA said:


> Having used both types, I can tell you the scale on the one that Ken purchased is much easier to read than the one Ross purchased. To my eyes anyway. Maybe this explains the higher US$ price.
> 
> Steve
> [post="85616"][/post]​



I think the one Ross bought has a white background? The original bulk buy (at least the Batz one, think it was the original) was a model with a blue background, which does seem a lot easier to read.


----------



## SteveSA (26/10/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> I think the one Ross bought has a white background? The original bulk buy (at least the Batz one, think it was the original) was a model with a blue background, which does seem a lot easier to read.
> [post="85618"][/post]​


You've got it spot on GL.


----------



## Ross (26/10/05)

SteveSA said:


> Having used both types, I can tell you the scale on the one that Ken purchased is much easier to read than the one Ross purchased. To my eyes anyway. Maybe this explains the higher US$ price.
> 
> Steve
> [post="85616"][/post]​



Fair enough - so what model is the one Kenny's supplying - mine shows a split line, one side blue & one side clear - even with my poor eyesight, it's crystal clear...


----------



## SteveSA (26/10/05)

The one scale on the original bulk buy and the one Ken's supplying look like this




And yours looks like this



Personal choice of course but the first one is clearer to my eyes

As for the exact model? Can't remember the model no. Ken can answer that or the original bulk buy thread will have it.

(I hope these pics work) Edit: Bugger! Will try again!


----------



## KoNG (26/10/05)

Anyone in sydney metro area keen to grab one.?
i'll do an ebay purchase and save some postage costs with another if there is any takers B) 
let me know......


----------



## Darren (26/10/05)

SteveSA said:


> The one scale on the original bulk buy and the one Ken's supplying look like this
> View attachment 4538
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, I have looked through both. The first one is soooo much easier to read. Pity i have the one with the small scale. Sure both the job just as well


----------



## MAH (26/10/05)

Ross said:


> i assumed bulk buys were for the common good of the buyers, ie at cost. with maybe the organiser getting the bonus of any freebies etc thrown in?
> 
> If something is a comercial deal, should it not be done through the trading post & just offered at a price? I certainly have no problem with anyone making a margin, that's business.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%. 

I've done both. I've sold bit's and pieces of brew gear for profit and when I did, I just gave a price. If the person liked the price they bought it. I never represented it as anything other than a deal between two individuals. 80% of the time I sold this gear on Ebay. I don't bother doing this anymore as it was a lot of work for very little return. 

I've also arranged bulk buys, which I think are completely different. A bulk buy, as Ross said, implies that if we as a AHB collective group together, we will all benefit from getting a lower price. It implies working for the common good of a group of people. If you're making a mark-up on the sale of these bulk goods, you should declare it and it should then go into the trading section.

Ken, you can't blame people for being a bit suss about some of the delas you put together. For example why are you arranging bulk buys of refractometers when you already have one? 

The Ventmatic bulk buy was another example that raised some questions. 


GMK said:


> Ventmatic tap without Snaplock collar and shank is 62.50.



This was supposedly for a special price if the order was for 50+ units. Now I was able to buy a Ventmatic tap + black plastic handle + SS shank and nipple + airmail from the US for ...... $75AUS! If I wanted just the tap, with airmail, it would of cost about $50AUS, that's a big difference to your price.

Don't take this personally Ken, it's just that you put yourself right out there so you are the most obvious. If you're going to publicly make deals, then you have to expect that people will publicly question these deals. What are people supposed to think when in an article for a local paper you were quoted as "Ken says home brewing is serious business thats beginning to become a lucrative business too"? Finally it doesn't help when you call yourself GMKenterprises.

It's fine to make a few dollars, but just fess up if that's what you're doing.

I know it will be hard to police, but I suggest to the moderators that they restrict the bulk buys organised on this forum to those that are for the good of all and not pseudo commercial ventures.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Ross (26/10/05)

Darren said:


> SteveSA said:
> 
> 
> > The one scale on the original bulk buy and the one Ken's supplying look like this
> ...



These pics are not truely correct & are misleading. The blue screen is zoomed in & the model I have is blue as well - I guess he has just posted a black & white pic. I bought exactly the same one as Batz bulk buy (so I'm informed) - The screen is blue, but it also has the fine increments of the clear picture you show. That is, each unit measurement split into 5 x 0.2 divisions, whereas the one you are showing in blue goes in steps of 5 units with 1.0 unit divisions. If this is indeed the one you got, it is nowhere near as clear as mine. So with due respect I don't understand how you came to your conclusions, as you say you've tested both...??


----------



## GMK (26/10/05)

OK - i understand where u guys are coming from...

Just to put the record straight... Rant On...

Ventmatic Bulk buy was done thru the Aus Distributor - not from US.
Reasons were:
Difference in price was not substantional enough to warrant going thru US - eg Longer time for freight, payment issues eg Paypal or credit card, also woudl have attracted GST and Duty on the 4000.00 order.
Alot more hassle. 
The Aus supplier had them in stock ready to go - everyone wanted them NOW they did not want to wait.
As far as i know everyone was/is happy. If not PM me and we can work it out.

Fessing up - rounded the price up to the nearest whole Dollar and i made no bones about the extra tap handles i received - which i am no longer using or need - so happy to supply some out if anyone wants one or 2.

The latest refractometer buy.
Some of the BBC Club members wanted one - no one wanted to organise it and i was asked to - it was NOT a bulk buy for AHBers - i offered up the extra up on AHB only - as in ordering 10 i got a better deal for the BBC guys.
Also, as the person who started the club - i looked on it as my duty to help the Club guys out - so I did. 

Fessing up - i rounded up to the nearest 5.00 ie 63.85 upto 65.00 because of all the Head Fu4k i had to go thru with paypal etc etc .

I know i put myself out there - but i also bought thru a known supplier, got air freight and insurance - otherwised I risked the 638.50 loss..

But if there are any problems with bulk buys in future - ask up front or just dont participate.

Rant Off.


----------



## Ross (26/10/05)

So Kenny,

As per my original question, before this started going off on all diferent tangents - What model refractometer is it you are buying please?

Cheers Ross


----------



## Darren (26/10/05)

Ross said:


> Darren said:
> 
> 
> > SteveSA said:
> ...




I have looked through both 5 seconds apart. I know the one steve posted first looks very different to the one posted second. The numbers are about 5 times bigger in the first shot. In actual fact I think that the two pictures represent a good indication of the clarity of the scales between the models. If you have the second model you will be suprised how clear the scale in the first one really is when you compare the two.

Is this more what yours looks like Ross?


----------



## SteveSA (26/10/05)

For the third time....  


SteveSA said:


> Personal choice of course but the first one is clearer to my eyes
> [post="85625"][/post]​


Ross,

The first refrac I used was a friend's which was the same as the bottom pic shown. My intention was to get the same one but came across the top one while searching on Ebay. Having used both, we agreed that the top one is clearer and easier to read.

The top pic I've posted was sent to me by Instruments Depot at the time I purchased mine. I asked if it was possible for him to take a pic of the scale because another company's ad had the bottom pic but ID's ad was lacking such a pic. Sure the bottom one could be clearer but I've posted them here to give people an idea of what is available.

Misleading - I don't think so.
A guide so that people can draw their own conclusions - Yep.

As Darren says they do the same job.

Steve


----------



## Ross (26/10/05)

I guess we'll have to beg to differ on which is the easier to read - but mine is calibrated to 0.2 divisions which can be clearly read through the eye piece, whereas the one you have is only in 1.0 unit divisions, leaving you to guess the difference - however, never having viewed yours (only going buy your pic), I accept your preference...  

But still doesn't answer the question I keep asking - Which model is Kenny buying, so people can look at the variances & make there own choice...

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/10/05)

Bang! Bang! Bang! Bang! 

Goes the sound of people shooting themselves in the foot with refractometers. :blink: 

_Caveat Emptor!_

Without going into my own personal opinion of some bulk buys... You pays your money!  

Warren -


----------



## GMK (26/10/05)

the model i am getting is from Instruments Depot - same as Steves - same as mine.
Very happy with it.
The scale has 0.2 increments so that u can read 10.4 etc...
Also has ATC, screw driver, 2 pipetes, foam box and instructions and is metal.

Hope this Helps


----------



## Ross (26/10/05)

GMK said:


> the model i am getting is from Instruments Depot - same as Steves - same as mine.
> Very happy with it.
> The scale has 0.2 increments so that u can read 10.4 etc...
> Also has ATC, screw driver, 2 pipetes, foam box and instructions and is metal.
> ...



Steves pic doesn't have 0.2 increments, so cant be same as his :blink: 

Just the model number PLEASE - then no more confusion

Cheers Ross


----------



## Darren (26/10/05)

[/quote]

Fair enough - so what model is the one Kenny's supplying - mine shows a split line, one side blue & one side clear - even with my poor eyesight, it's crystal clear...
[post="85621"][/post]​[/quote]


Just read back. If that is the one you got it is the harder to one read as the graduations are much closer. I have the same model and works fine for me


----------



## Aaron (26/10/05)

Ross said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > the model i am getting is from Instruments Depot - same as Steves - same as mine.
> ...



Ummm...... yes it does.


----------



## Ross (26/10/05)

Aaron said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > GMK said:
> ...



LOL - you're right - told you my eyes wern't good....  Couldn't see it till I expanded the picture - but could read the clear one


----------



## GMK (26/10/05)

You guys are funny....

I think we have done this topic to death...
As long as those who participate in the bulk buys are happy - then everyone wins.
I am happy to answer any questions on any of the deals i do..
just as i have always done...

Then if u are not happy - don't participate...


----------



## GMK (26/10/05)

OK - now taht i am home....

Here is the model no.

FG113 0-32% Brix ATC....


----------



## Batz (26/10/05)

Ross said:


> Aaron said:
> 
> 
> > Ross said:
> ...




Well I have the blue screen one , the Batz bulk buy

Thank goodness we didn't get stuck with those old seconds like Ross has !  

I'll never forgive myself !

Cheers Ross :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Ross (26/10/05)

You bugger Batz :


----------



## Jazman (26/10/05)

i have the same model and very happy with it,the smaller grad are harder to see but i round of to the nearesr .25 nrix it close enough for me and i be lost with out it now ,and it was a kenny buy too i had no complaints and if a few $$ was made they did yhe hard work as long they dint make $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Batz (26/10/05)

Getting off the subject I know , but.

I don't believe bulk buys are for any profit what so ever.

That's the idea of bulk buys, too help each other out !

None of Batz bulk buys have ever netted me a cent , and I would expect the same from any other AHB member doing a bulk buy for the good of the HB forum.

Thanks to all who have spent the time and effott to do these , I know they can be a major hassle

Batz


----------



## Kai (26/10/05)

I've peered through refracs of the magnified strip and the unmagnified circle kind. I must say that the magnified ones are much sexier beasts, but I don't have any difficulty reading the scale from my unmagnified (and sans ATC...) model. Then again I am young and still have my eyesight.


----------



## GMK (29/10/05)

I have had some PM's from guys taht want some refractometers.

If there is 10 i will organise another Buy...Price should remain at 65.00.

The following are interested...
Tidal Pete - pretty sure u are covered from the last one Pete as u asked first.
Johnno
Wally
Ntboozer
Tangent

Possibles 
Kong
Schmik

Upto you guys...


----------



## Duff (29/10/05)

I'll go one GMK.

Cheers.


----------



## KoNG (29/10/05)

Hey GMK,
i was a maybe... but just decided to grab one off ebay anyway as i didnt know what your plans were, Sam jumped in with me, and i have bought 2 from "Industrial Depot" i think thats the same place as you guys.
i had planned to get from NIS where Ross grabbed his but the guy was too slow getting back to me and was more expensive. :blink: 
Cant remember the exact name .... "Superclearscale 0-32% food beer and wine"
we payed US$30.48 each which was the starting bid price.. although postage became US$20.
So it could work out cheaper for 2 people in the same location to sort it out themselves... if they can grab them for the bidding price.

should have them in a week or 2 i hope. :super: 

cheers
KoNG


----------



## TidalPete (29/10/05)

GMK said:


> I have had some PM's from guys taht want some refractometers.
> 
> If there is 10 i will organise another Buy...Price should remain at 65.00.
> 
> ...



Thanks GMK. I'll be in this FG113 0-32% Brix ATC buy if there is no spare available from your other bulk buy. 

:beer:


----------



## sosman (29/10/05)

ATC definitely worthwhile.

I believe you should try to calibrate them at 20C though.


----------



## GMK (29/10/05)

KoNG said:


> Hey GMK,
> i was a maybe... but just decided to grab one off ebay anyway as i didnt know what your plans were, Sam jumped in with me, and i have bought 2 from "Industrial Depot" i think thats the same place as you guys.
> i had planned to get from NIS where Ross grabbed his but the guy was too slow getting back to me and was more expensive. :blink:
> Cant remember the exact name .... "Superclearscale 0-32% food beer and wine"
> ...




Sweet - good find...
Here is the ebay link...

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-SuperClearScale-0-...1QQcmdZViewItem

They list the freight as 14.00 us - but on 2 the freight should be cheaper.

Happy bidding guys.


----------



## tangent (29/10/05)

i really can't be arsed with ebay at the moment
if anyone is doing a bulk buy (Ken) count me in.
I was going to buy one for my Father (we make wine together) but then I thought "nah, screw it, he can borrow mine!"


----------



## Mercs Own (29/10/05)

Add me to the list for one!

Thanks


----------



## wee stu (29/10/05)

Mercs Own said:


> Add me to the list for one!
> 
> Thanks
> [post="86652"][/post]​



GMK:
*supplier to the stars *:excl: 

Omigawd, we will never hear the end of it


----------



## Aaron (29/10/05)

I just received my genuine GML refractometer delivered in person! Thanks mate. I tis a very nice piece of equipment. A good quality piece of kit.


----------



## Kai (29/10/05)

Grand Master Lenny?


----------



## Aaron (30/10/05)

Kai said:


> Grand Master Lenny?
> [post="86724"][/post]​



Woops. Sorry GMK. He did drop by with my new toy though. It is a nice instrument. Fells very solid and well built. It is very easy to read. A nice unit.


----------



## GMK (30/10/05)

The following are interested...
Tidal Pete - pretty sure u are covered from the last one Pete as u asked first.
Johnno
Wally
Ntboozer
Tangent
Mercs Own
Busboy

Pete looks the other BBC member wants the refrac - so u will have to go in the next buy...

So we still need 3 more people.

Upto you guys...


----------



## tangent (30/10/05)

c'mon damn it guests!
I'm sick of pouring test tubes full of precious ale


----------



## JasonY (30/10/05)

Ohh crap I just can't help myself! Put me down for one, thanks.

I better intercept it at the mailbox to avoid questions h34r:


----------



## Darren (30/10/05)

JasonY said:


> Ohh crap I just can't help myself! Put me down for one, thanks.
> 
> I better intercept it at the mailbox to avoid questions h34r:
> [post="86940"][/post]​




If caught just say it is a holistic, lucky charm


----------



## tangent (30/10/05)

"Darling, it's this <holding up strange equipment>, or we BOTH get crabs!"


----------



## Duff (31/10/05)

Duff said:


> I'll go one GMK.
> 
> Cheers.
> [post="86601"][/post]​






GMK said:


> The following are interested...
> Tidal Pete - pretty sure u are covered from the last one Pete as u asked first.
> Johnno
> Wally
> ...



Missed me from the last page Ken, I'm in.

Cheers.


----------



## BoilerBoy (31/10/05)

GMK,

I will definitely put in an order for one....eeeeeeexcellent! :beerbang:


----------



## JasonY (31/10/05)

Sounds like the 10 then!


----------



## tangent (31/10/05)

Great!
All good GMK?


----------



## KoNG (31/10/05)

GMK said:


> KoNG said:
> 
> 
> > [post="86602"][/post]​
> ...




Yep thats the one GMK... looks like a good unit. 
We managed US$ 40.50 each...  
and like you said we will just have to see what the paypal exchange rate is.!


----------



## GMK (31/10/05)

KoNG said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > KoNG said:
> ...



That is approx 56-60.00 AUSD - taht is better tahn my price...

Guys - if there is 2 of you in the same state/area - Bidding on ebay is cheaper - especially if u can get them for 31.00USD ea - my buy it now price is 35.00 ea - what they want to charge me.

Then u dont pay freight from adelaide to you city.

So upto you guys.


----------



## TidalPete (31/10/05)

GMK said:


> Pete looks the other BBC member wants the refrac - so u will have to go in the next buy...



Just caught this thread GMK. Sad to miss out on the original refrac  but happy to be in this FG113 0-32% Brix ATC bulk buy .


:beer:


----------



## bindi (31/10/05)

Hey Tidalpete you can borrow mine untill your arrives, you being 2min away, and if I was smart I would have thought of GMK advice ie:

Guys - if there is 2 of you in the same state/area - Bidding on ebay is cheaper - especially if u can get them for 31.00USD ea - my buy it now price is 35.00 ea - what they want to charge me.

Then u dont pay freight from adelaide to you city.


----------



## Duff (31/10/05)

OK, I'm going to throw a spanner in the works here. I'm going to pull out and buy my own through eBay, not because it is slightly better value, but because I shouldn't be so damn lazy in sitting back and getting GMK to organise it for me.

Hope you can find another all, GMK can you just send my other stuff up to me when ready.

Cheers.


----------



## GMK (31/10/05)

No worries Duff - u should PM any of the other Sydney guys that are interested and get 2 or three together.

Will get your stuff packaged tonight and sent tomorrow...


----------



## TidalPete (31/10/05)

bindi said:


> Hey Tidalpete you can borrow mine untill your arrives, you being 2min away, and if I was smart I would have thought of GMK advice ie:
> 
> Guys - if there is 2 of you in the same state/area - Bidding on ebay is cheaper - especially if u can get them for 31.00USD ea - my buy it now price is 35.00 ea - what they want to charge me.
> 
> ...



No one else up the Coast is interested. Don't know about the Brissy blokes but none have responded to this thread that I know of. I'm open to approaches if anyone from Brissy is thinking of getting one & sharing freight. 

You may be two minutes away Bindi, but we've never met yet.


----------



## timmy (31/10/05)

Am I too late to jump in on the buy?

If not I'll go for 1.


----------



## JSB (31/10/05)

GMK,

If not to late...Can you please grab me one FG113 0-32% Brix ATC refract....Thanks

Cheers
JSB


----------



## barfridge (31/10/05)

damn bulk buys! They're sending me broke.

yes, one for me too please, plus I have some other stuff I need from you kenny, I'll whip off a PM


----------



## TidalPete (31/10/05)

If Kenny can get the FG113 0-32% Brix ATC refract for a 'Buy it Now' of US$35 when the 'Buy it Now' has risen to US$39 here then I'll stay in the buy as the extra postage from GMK to me shouldn't be all that much if my maths are right. I'm a lazy sod alright. 

:beer:


----------



## GMK (31/10/05)

Tidalpete said:


> If Kenny can get the FG113 0-32% Brix ATC refract for a 'Buy it Now' of US$35 when the 'Buy it Now' has risen to US$39 here then I'll stay in the buy as the extra postage from GMK to me shouldn't be all that much if my maths are right. I'm a lazy sod alright.
> 
> :beer:
> [post="87296"][/post]​



Pete

You are not lazy - just an all round nice guy  

As i know from the Batz Brewery Stay Over.


----------



## ntboozer (1/11/05)

GMK,
I'm happy to stay on the list for the purchase from you.
You've helped me out with stuff in the past with no dramas so I'm happy to continue with this one.
NT :beer:


----------



## GMK (1/11/05)

I have had some more PayPal Problems..

Have had to get verified - pay 2.00 to paypal and then get a code on my next credit card statement.
Then logon and put the code in - then they increase my limit so taht i can then pay instruments depot.

So - i now need to wait for this code.

paypal expressley dont want you to ring the credit card companies and get the code - otherwise they will cancel your paypal account.


----------



## delboy (1/11/05)

ken which account via paypal did you get ?
i have a private personal account with a credit and i put cash into it as well to bring it up i use it as a bank account so the tax man dosnt care about it as it is hidden behind a mastercard.

i know you had log in problems and could not connect to the site but i dont think that had anything to do with account being varified though .
anyway you sould that you have it under control .

can you log in to paypal from home yet or dose it still get blocked.
i am stumped that you could not connect to the site.
how s the bearshare going

del


----------



## GMK (1/11/05)

no - cant find out why i still cant log into paypal from home.
westnet can find paypal but it is like i cant get the DNS for it.
get redirected to ninemsn..

this what i get in the address bar..
http://sea.search.ninemsn.com.au/dnserror....w.paypal.com.au

when i goto www.paypal.com - cant dispaly the page.


----------



## delboy (1/11/05)

ok ken try this sounds like you need flush the dns cashe 
below is how you do it.
failing that delete your isp account and then reset it up.
thats the only way to fix this error.

richard

"then flush the DNS cache. To flush the DNS cache. Open "Control Panel" dbl click internet options, then under the "General" tab choose to delete files, a little dialoge box pops up and it says...Do you want to delete offline content. Put a check mark in the box, and click ok. You just flushed you DNS cache".


----------



## GMK (1/11/05)

DNS flush did not work...


----------



## delboy (1/11/05)

ok then you might have to do a internet connection set up again with west net . failing how many firewall programmes are you running and are you running nortens anti virus.
also zone alarm ???


----------



## GMK (2/11/05)

running AVG free edition.


----------



## GMK (4/11/05)

Just got a PM from Duff.

He bought 2 refractometers from instruments depot and they looked after really well..

Cost was 40.00USD ea or 55.00Aus.
This is a better price than i have..
link...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...:B:EOIBSA:AU:11

They then included a second for that price and priced shipping for the two at US$19. Should be here next week.


----------



## tangent (4/11/05)

can i have some more details please Ken?, 
that link didn't work for me


----------



## KoNG (4/11/05)

I did the same GMK....
i bid on a refrac from instuments depot which i got for starting bid price US$30.48
then asked for 2 when i payed.. they upped the postage to US$ 20  

all in all 2 refracs for Aus$55 each delivered. :beerbang: 

i payed on Monday and they are in my greedy hands today.
great business. 


by the way.....
Sam... your refrac is here and ready to pick up.
check your PM


----------



## Duff (4/11/05)

KoNG said:


> I did the same GMK....
> i bid on a refrac from instuments depot which i got for starting bid price US$30.48
> then asked for 2 when i payed.. they upped the postage to US$ 20
> 
> ...



Same for me KoNG, US$30.48 each plus US$19 delivery, $110 Australian.

They have 4 pages of products, I found these on the third:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=4414413245


----------



## johnno (8/11/05)

GMK,
are you still going ahead with this buy?
Let us know as I really need to get one.

johnno


----------



## Asher (8/11/05)

Anyone ever seen a 0 to 20% brix refractometer?

Asher for now


----------



## Darren (8/11/05)

Got one at work. Looks like a small microscope. Measures upto 66%! Thats the saturation point. Never used it for brewing though


----------



## Stoodoo (8/11/05)

Never seen one before. This post is the first I've heard of them. I may be interested in one also.

Cheers


----------



## Darren (8/11/05)

Priced a new one about a year ago. Was over $2000.


----------



## johnno (8/11/05)

Anyone in Melb want oto get one.
I want to order soon.

Johnno


----------



## vlbaby (8/11/05)

Does anyone know if all refractometers are the same.? My work uses one for checking the amount of coolant added to their CNC machines. I could probably borrow it for brew days if it could be used.

vl


----------



## Darren (8/11/05)

vlbaby said:


> Does anyone know if all refractometers are the same.? My work uses one for checking the amount of coolant added to their CNC machines. I could probably borrow it for brew days if it could be used.
> 
> vl
> [post="89159"][/post]​




I guess they are the same but I could be wrong. They measure the refractive index of a solution. Now the scale may not be in Brix if you are measuring oil.


----------



## GMK (8/11/05)

here is link for the refractometers taht i have bought..
it has a buy it now price of 39.00US but they usually have some that start at 30.99US...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-SuperClearScale...4QQcmdZViewItem

Hope this helps


----------



## Andyd (9/11/05)

I'd be interested in joining in a bulk buy...

Andy


----------



## TidalPete (9/11/05)

Need to know if your refracto bulk buy is still a goer GMK. I'm in no big hurry. Have you seen the Aussie $ lately?

:beer:


----------



## johnno (9/11/05)

johnno said:


> Anyone in Melb want oto get one.
> I want to order soon.
> 
> Johnno
> [post="89158"][/post]​



Anyone interested. Before the dollar drops any further.

johnno


----------



## Beer bum (9/11/05)

Guys,

Not all refractometers are the same.
Units for measuring water coolant are no good for measuring sugar in solution.

You would want to be looking for a unit that measures 0-32% Brix
Used for sugar in solution
Preferably with 0.2% scale increments 
Automatic Temperature Compensation is also a nice feature which allows the unit to compensate for the difference in the sample temp.

I have a RHB-32ATC model
Google it for info and also check out out ebay for pricing.

Cheers


----------



## tangent (9/11/05)

I've gone with Ken's ebay link.


----------



## timmy (9/11/05)

I need one badly myself.


----------



## Andyd (9/11/05)

I've just gone for the Ebay link as well...


----------



## Ross (9/11/05)

Andyd said:


> I've just gone for the Ebay link as well...
> [post="89429"][/post]​



guys, don't compete against each other - When you win it, he will happily ship more at the same price - Maybe it needs someone to drop him a line...


----------



## tangent (9/11/05)

i didn't do a bid, just buy it now from a store


----------



## johnno (9/11/05)

tangent said:


> i didn't do a bid, just buy it now from a store
> [post="89433"][/post]​



Yep. Did the same.
Just grabbed 2 of them today.

johnno


----------



## NRB (9/11/05)

Beer bum said:


> Automatic Temperature Compensation is also a nice feature which allows the unit to compensate for the difference in the sample temp.



Actually, ATC is more likely to compensate for ambient temperature. Given the metal contruction, as soon as the sample lands on the refractometer it's the same temp as the body. ATC will therefore compensate for ambient temperature variation.


----------



## ausdb (10/11/05)

Asher said:


> Anyone ever seen a 0 to 20% brix refractometer?
> [post="89107"][/post]​



These guys are advertising a 0-18% one

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-0-18-ATC-Brix-R...1QQcmdZViewItem

Edit just found a 0-20!
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-ATC-0-20-Brix-R...1QQcmdZViewItem

I guess how many beers are you going to make with an OG over 1.072, the problem is first runnings could clearly be higher


----------



## GMK (10/11/05)

Dont buy 0-18 - you will wish u hadn't - get the 0-30brix one.
will cover all brewing applications.


----------



## jagerbrau (22/2/06)

are many people interested in getting one of these little beasties, just bumping the stream to see


----------



## recharge (23/2/06)

could be depending on price - slowly running out of funds for new brew gear.

:beer:


----------



## mika (23/2/06)

Recharge !! Don't let it be said 

Yeah, I'd be interested in one.... as soon as I figure out what it does


----------



## GMK (23/2/06)

if any of you guys want to do a bulk buy i can pass you my contatct.
However - it is cheaper to buy in pairs ie to distribute the second locally as when you buy 10 - the freight is cheap but the insuarance is dear.


----------



## Steve the Zymologist (23/2/06)

Anyone in the Mackay Whitsunday region interested in going in for one with me (dependant on price)


----------



## Doc (2/3/06)

Just been reading CJ_in_J's post on brewboard about his new toy.
A Digital 0-53% Brix Refractometer.
The price has certainly come down since the last time I saw them.
On eBay here, but alas I could buy a number of other pieces of equipment first.

Doc


----------



## Jye (2/3/06)

I saw that this morning and it would be great if it could do SG.


----------



## bindi (2/3/06)

US$270.. <_<


----------



## KoNG (2/3/06)

Jye said:


> I saw that this morning and it would be great if it could do SG.
> [post="111997"][/post]​



Jye, i think you'll find all refracs have to be converted from Brix to SG do they not.?
Unless of course you get yourself a spectrophotometer :beerbang:


----------



## Jye (2/3/06)

Since it is digital I thought it would have be as simple as programming in a "mode" button which allows you to change between SG, Brix and Plato.


----------



## Batz (2/3/06)

Doc said:


> Just been reading CJ_in_J's post on brewboard about his new toy.
> A Digital 0-53% Brix Refractometer.
> The price has certainly come down since the last time I saw them.
> On eBay here, but alas I could buy a number of other pieces of equipment first.
> ...




You cut that out Doc !!

Batz :angry:


----------



## Doc (2/3/06)

Batz said:


> You cut that out Doc !!
> Batz :angry:
> [post="112043"][/post]​



You know you don't need one, but want two :lol:

Doc


----------



## Bobby (3/5/06)

i will be getting a refractometer of ebay within the next week. If there is anyone in the hills area that is interested in one also let me know as we can save abit on postage. 
cheers


----------



## BrissyBrew (3/5/06)

I have a shippment on order.


----------

